# South East/Essex Meet ...Feat. Jay's shots..



## jsjc (Jun 28, 2008)

Allright, guys...Not been to a meet for quite a while and have to get used to the camera again, despite the freaking freezing cold!!! Apologies in advance if pics are not up to scratch..:sadwavey:

Was riding shotgun with Kadir in his Optimus R34 and Boost was good on the way back!
Atmosphere was pretty good, meeting some genuine peeps esp. Dean, Matt and buddies.. albeit some CDM around and some happy revving peeps. 

Here are some of the pics...Enjoy!

























































































































































































































Other makes below..


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

As my brother Jason rightly notes, was a good meet. And was good to meet the likes of GTR Cook, a very energetic Dean and of course our dear Matty!!

Nice pics as always!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

was a really good laugh

Kadir - your car is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to clean!!!!!

jason - cool pics!

nice to meet you both,


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Awesome pics jason!

Will have to give you a shout when get my car back and get some pictutes done!

Would have liked to have spoken to more people but was too busy trying not to let the hypothermia set in!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

G40tee said:


> Awesome pics jason!
> 
> Will have to give you a shout when get my car back and get some pictutes done!
> 
> Would have liked to have spoken to more people but was too busy trying not to let the hypothermia set in!


we went to the coffee shop in the services, 

lee - i cant believe that coffee Ross ordered, it had a flake in it :chuckle::bowdown1:


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

cracking photos.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi guys was a good night last night, good to see so many Skylines out.

Kadir and Jason, good to meet you two, Kadir your car is awesome and some really good pics from Jason.

Matty, that coffee was outrageous- did any one get any pics of it?:thumbsup: Now i know what the luxury option is!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Cool Pix! Looked like a fun turn out with some nice GT-R's there guys! 

Good to see a rare AE111 in the UK too


----------



## jsjc (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment guys...would have preferred white lighting, but these will have to do...

Great meeting you too, GTR Cook!

Matty32 > Nice quality parts on your ride. Makes me feel like investing in one, but gonna hold for a Lexus...

neilstafford > Thanks..

G40tee > Sure thing, bring it for other london meets..

Regarding the coffee, you sure you guys have insurance for drinking those? uke:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Cool Pix! Looked like a fun turn out with some nice GT-R's there guys!
> 
> Good to see a rare AE111 in the UK too


:thumbsup: 

miguel - i need that Saurus 33 on the road to compete power wise with these guys


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

AE111 belongs to a friend of mine.. It has some trick OEM bits in it including a humidifier?! Pictures dont do it justice; definitely nicer in the flesh.. 

Was a pretty good turnout. I thought for a moment Matty and co. had got lost as I was waiting for them! But they turned up in the end!


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Wicked photos mate! Especially them silver 32 shots! What a car! The owner must be well handsome!

Good meeting you Kadir too man. Lovely car too. And CLEAN!!! I need to thieve some royale off you! 

To anyone i met on the night, nice to meet you too.

Slidewayz (no car), Tweenie (slow car), matsky (rubbish car mate!), Bayside (even though your cars red), Gibson (???) Where were you man!?! 

All the rest, nice to meet you!

P.S Jason, glad you never put that pic up of my filthy interior!!!

Dean j


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

lmao @ Dean. You Sir are crackers!! In a good way!! 

p.s. R32 = nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

We'd need to stick all together next time, couldn't find space to park all together


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

LOL, turned up a bit late at HH due to work stuff so didn't really get a chance to talk then. Got mobbed at services also LOL, I'll get up earlier next time 

Jesus we had some fun on the way home!

Rob


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

I didnt get to see her go man! Gutted!

Eichikis right. Next time, we'll all stick together so we get to park together. One big ass skyline section!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Was a good meet.....despite the cold weather......was good to put a few names to faces.

Was a shame no one wanted to play with the TR Racing cars ....although the 360 did try.....bless! 




tweenierob said:


> Jesus we had some fun on the way home!
> 
> Rob



:thumbsup:

.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lol yeah was good night

i think we need (and can justify) an essex meet

maybe we should get something penciled in for April? 

May bank holiday there will be a HUGE meet again (larger than last nights)

but yep lets stick together next time and all park in thesame place lol ;-)

makes a change to have a meet where you can do abit of "driving"


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Maybe a meet with a start and finish point, like last nights. Just for a little blast in the cars.

South mimms to HWH???


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

dean j said:


> Maybe a meet with a start and finish point, like last nights. Just for a little blast in the cars.
> 
> South mimms to HWH???



And some tunnels?


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

OK. I suggest, 8pm meet at south mimms. Chat and a bite to eat (kentucky obviously), head off to HWH. Theres a couple tunnels (enfield & M11) on the M25. From the HWH, we can pop down for a last blast through the Dartford after 10, as its free after then, and we can go as many times we want. Pop off to the services we were at last night for one of them coffees with a flake in it and a chat.

Any suggestions on that?

What you reckon Matty?


----------



## Vipes R32 GTR (May 19, 2007)

we got a bit lost last night but got to the services at 9pm saw tweenie rob nice car by the way m8.im sorry but ive got to pinch your rear arches i also saw the rk tunning cars(nice r32s guys) but the place was so big and skylines all over the place i didnt now who was from the forum or not was trying to find matty32 (maybe next time m8 )and to make things worse my intercooler blew up on the way down lol but it was a good night out thx to all


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

dean j said:


> OK. I suggest, 8pm meet at south mimms. Chat and a bite to eat (kentucky obviously), head off to HWH. Theres a couple tunnels (enfield & M11) on the M25. From the HWH, we can pop down for a last blast through the Dartford after 10, as its free after then, and we can go as many times we want. Pop off to the services we were at last night for one of them coffees with a flake in it and a chat.
> 
> Any suggestions on that?
> 
> What you reckon Matty?



Sounds like a plan..... :thumbsup:

Think we should offer a prize for the loudest car in the tunnel 


Harry


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Lamb said:


> Sounds like a plan..... :thumbsup:
> 
> Think we should offer a prize for the loudest car in the tunnel
> 
> ...


your not allowed to enter that particular competition


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Rob leave his car at home then! I'll tape a megaphone to my exhaust!

Dont want to tempt fate, but hopefully everyones cars will be back from shops by then.

When do people wanna do this then? Matty suggested april, but im getting excited already. March maybe better (well it would be for me, as i got a sprog on the way in april

Whats everyones opinion?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Apart from the cold it was a good meet. Thats the most cars Ive ever seen at the halfway house. Some truly excellent vehicles :clap:

Interesting drive to lakeside :squintdan:squintdan 

Hundereds of cars there - too many if arriving later. Next I think time we should meet earlier and take over one area.

Drive back was also interesting ( including a startled M3 driver ) as they closed the normal route to the dartford bridge - it took me over 30 mins to find it but then again I did keep getting distracted .

April seems too far off to me.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

matty32 said:


> your not allowed to enter that particular competition


Ha ha ......dont be like that! :bawling:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

March sounds better to me LOL, I deffo want to go from south mymms! 
There was some great cars out last night, imagine a skyline tunnel run!!!

Rob


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

well gibson had a good go on the way up there with us!

whilst they battered off in front of me i could hear them all the way down the other end of the tunnel!

you really cant beat the noise of a skyline!

il give it a go with the loudest exhaust competition!  cant see me getting on ANY tracks this year!

haha the 360 tried to race rob? rofl

good luck mate!


a 997 turbo (or was it 911?) didnt really look at it tried to have some fun on the way up with gibson and the white 33 gtr we were with.

was a good laugh.

Its never the same though when you go to a meet with most people from this forum and you turn up in a diesel golf. . . . sniff :bawling:

I will get the red devil out at some point and deafen you all!, screw this JASMA rubbish!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I was there in my S3 was a great turnout just wish my skyline was ready


----------



## chico (Aug 24, 2002)

I was the there in the dark blue 32, good meet in all, big turnout at the HWH with in interesting drive to lakeside lol.

The ideas for the next one sound fun, i'll end up driving the whole of the m25 as I live way down in surrey!

Good to catch up with you again Matty and Gtr Cook.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yep was good! 

Loving that 32 

We took a trip to southend -how cold was that!!!


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Wow... Looks like you had an excellent turnout and a bit of fun aswell 

JSJC.

Excellent pictures!!  What camera and setting were you using for those pictures??

Will definatly get to the next one.


----------



## chico (Aug 24, 2002)

FFFFreezing!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Chico, hi mate good to see you again and a good little drive.

What was going on with the Dartford Bridge?


----------



## jsjc (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys...

For your information, i've been using a 350D with EFS IS lense...:thumbsup:
Maybe in a couple of years, I will get a MarKII.

Also, when the weather is good, we could find somewhere nice and bright and get some photos taken, like below...











Ps: If some of you would like a personal shoot around london, drop me a pm. Costs will apply, obviously adjusted to credit crunch...


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

those pics look sweet man, ill come out on the next meet, it looks awesome.

:thumbsup:

kev


----------



## sloathy (Jun 30, 2006)

Damn you lot

Looks like a cracking evening whilst I was slaving away at work.

If there is a date set for March I will try and book the day as holiday


----------



## chico (Aug 24, 2002)

I dunno mate, they may have shut the tunnel.


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Very nice pics. Just to bad we don't have that sort of meets in Holland.


----------



## LITTLE NEIL (Jul 29, 2008)

great looking photos!


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

How does 7th of march sound for south mimms to lakeside?


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

nice pic's  


here are some more pic's from of the meet 

TB Developments forum • Login


----------



## TyreKill (Aug 16, 2006)

Somebody had a well hairy moment coming out of the HWH, larging just an ikkle too much me thinks. LOL. :clap: Snaking, lost it, boff, up the bank!
Or was it just me n m pal that saw?
I thought the whole car was going offroad, not just the front.
Not the way to do it. Was you able to see over the steering after you shrunk back into your seat?
WHO WAS IT? lol
Who has trouble with their horses in a straight line?

Shame there aint no pics of that LOL

Nothing personal, weve all had out moments, well some of us


----------



## TyreKill (Aug 16, 2006)

r32SINGH said:


> nice pic's
> 
> 
> here are some more pic's from of the meet
> ...


The link is private, and needs a login.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yep sign up


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

i heard about this little off! Who was it? Own up!


----------



## ROOSKY (Dec 6, 2008)

G40tee said:


> well gibson had a good go on the way up there with us!
> 
> whilst they battered off in front of me i could hear them all the way down the other end of the tunnel!
> 
> ...


Hey G40Tee,
It was me who was in convoy with you and gibson in the white gtr on the way up.Would you believe on the way from the halfway house to lakeside i got an urgent phone call and had to turn around and head for home. 
It was a pity as it was my first meet and was looking forward to it. I will be up for going in convoy again the next meet.
Nice to catch up with ye anyway!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

well there will be more opportunities later in march


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

alright ROOSKY

nice to put a username to the face mate! was good to meet you. Car looked really nice, cant believe you had to go, i did wonder where you went! LOL

meet was good, but there will always be more! will give you a shout when the next one comes up hopefully ill be in my gtr next time!

gotta love r33s, sod these '34s eh! hehe


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

i heard a rumour that rob broke down on the way home hazzards on pulling over wot happened there did u manage to race anyone then


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

bayside gtr said:


> i heard a rumour that rob broke down on the way home hazzards on pulling over wot happened there did u manage to race anyone then



I didnt see any cars broken down at all there or on the way home.....Which Rob you talking about?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I did have a bit of a moment!!!!!

After wasting the 360 and lambo at about 150 leptons i noticed the bonnet sitting a bit high, after shitting my pants briefly i pulled onto the hard shoulder and clicked the bonnet down. Fair play to the 360 driver, he caught up with harry once he'd slowed down and told him i'd pulled over. I tried catching up with Harry and as i got up to speed i blasted past him on the hard shoulder trying to call me LMFAO!!
Justin has been busting my balls to fit aerocatches for a while now, you know what its like though when your busy (maybe you dont?). Your own cars come 2nd..
I will certainly be fitting them for the top speed stuff at marham.

I'm just glad it didnt pop off the 2nd catch, could have written the car off 

Rob


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

you were having issues with that at the carpark as well, howcome it wont shut properly?
catches a bit poo?

too busy playing with things like engines. hehe


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

tweenierob said:


> I did have a bit of a moment!!!!!
> 
> After wasting the 360 and lambo at about 150 leptons i noticed the bonnet sitting a bit high, after shitting my pants briefly i pulled onto the hard shoulder and clicked the bonnet down. Fair play to the 360 driver, he caught up with harry once he'd slowed down and told him i'd pulled over. I tried catching up with Harry and as i got up to speed i blasted past him on the hard shoulder trying to call me LMFAO!!
> Justin has been busting my balls to fit aerocatches for a while now, you know what its like though when your busy (maybe you dont?). Your own cars come 2nd..
> ...




Thought you stopped for a picnic!! 



.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

i Wasnt pulled over that long ya cheeky git 

R.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Bloody rumours......aint gonna believe anything im told from now on!! :chairshot





.


----------



## Thruster (Feb 9, 2009)

hey dude,
excellant pics.. great quality.. u didnt take no snaps of my GT-R may be next time hey..


----------



## Thruster (Feb 9, 2009)

tweenierob said:


> I did have a bit of a moment!!!!!
> 
> After wasting the 360 and lambo at about 150 leptons i noticed the bonnet sitting a bit high, after shitting my pants briefly i pulled onto the hard shoulder and clicked the bonnet down. Fair play to the 360 driver, he caught up with harry once he'd slowed down and told him i'd pulled over. I tried catching up with Harry and as i got up to speed i blasted past him on the hard shoulder trying to call me LMFAO!!
> Justin has been busting my balls to fit aerocatches for a while now, you know what its like though when your busy (maybe you dont?). Your own cars come 2nd..
> ...


I did at one point look up to tweenie rob, as most naive skyline lovers do after hearing all the sexed up talk on the forum, after meeting you In the Essex meet one can only conclude the following:
I have never met a tuner with his head so high in the sky it makes canary wharf look like a dwarf, I expected somebody who takes hard earned cash of customers to have some creditability and trust there was no reason for you to lie about smoking the Ferrari because you didn’t.. The instance you put your foot down “BOOM” you had to pull over with your hazards on and your friend in the R34 had to do the rescuing.. No doubt he flew past the Ferrari and as for the Lamborghini it wasn’t even there he left the meet 25min before you left so unless he had nothing BETTER to do and hid around the corner waiting in ambush you must be lying. And I know that because I was there and I followed like many other people did to see you put your foot down with great disappointment I must admit.. But hey s**T happens but what really winds me up is you come out with this fairly tale about you smoking the lambo when it wasn’t even there! SHAME ON YOU TWEENIE! How can we ever believe what you say in the future.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Ha ha!!

So its you.... 
Ive had god knows how many customers ask me about that night and every one said the same person told them... 
Have a read above, take it in and move on lol..
The lambo was not Alpa's, shame as i could give him some stick about it.. You know full well who the ferrari owner was though 

Your right it wasnt me who smoked the 360....



It was me, Lamb, Abe in his evo, R in the silver Gtr and Paul in the Purple 33  

Does the a 360 have a bolt under the accelerator pedal like the old trucks used to to govern them? ah.... it must have been a replica 

Rob


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Thruster said:


> I did at one point look up to tweenie rob, as most naive skyline lovers do after hearing all the sexed up talk on the forum, after meeting you In the Essex meet one can only conclude the following:
> I have never met a tuner with his head so high in the sky it makes canary wharf look like a dwarf, I expected somebody who takes hard earned cash of customers to have some creditability and trust there was no reason for you to lie about smoking the Ferrari because you didn’t.. The instance you put your foot down “BOOM” you had to pull over with your hazards on and your friend in the R34 had to do the rescuing.. No doubt he flew past the Ferrari and as for the Lamborghini it wasn’t even there he left the meet 25min before you left so unless he had nothing BETTER to do and hid around the corner waiting in ambush you must be lying. And I know that because I was there and I followed like many other people did to see you put your foot down with great disappointment I must admit.. But hey s**T happens but what really winds me up is you come out with this fairly tale about you smoking the lambo when it wasn’t even there! SHAME ON YOU TWEENIE! How can we ever believe what you say in the future.


If you're going to make a post like that, at least have the balls to use your real username FFS :blahblah:


----------



## Thruster (Feb 9, 2009)

tweenierob said:


> Ha ha!!
> 
> So its you....
> Ive had god knows how many customers ask me about that night and every one said the same person told them...
> ...


Helloooooo .. tweenie told anymore fibs recently lol you have to get over the fact that your were broken down no race between you and the ferrari happened and as for your fairy tale lambo race well thats all it is a fairy tale.. and no I wasn't with any of the parties involved just an observer like many others Im sure other people that were there would confirm the absence of the lambo on the way home.. and I did have a good look at the ferrari at the meet, it wasn't a replica the only thing fake about this whole episode is your version of events.. enjoy....


----------



## Thruster (Feb 9, 2009)

chris singleton said:


> If you're going to make a post like that, at least have the balls to use your real username FFS :blahblah:


Hello Chris the keyboard warrior Don't worry tweenie ant gonna do any favours on your car, for you trying to stick up 4 him, so save the hard man talk and get on with your life LOOSER!


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Thruster said:


> Hello Chris the keyboard warrior Don't worry tweenie ant gonna do any favours on your car, for you trying to stick up 4 him, so save the hard man talk and get on with your life LOOSER!



PMSL at keyboard warrior :clap:

I post using my real name, not hiding behind a pseudonym like you my friend, so who's the real keyboard warrior here?

I no longer own a skyline or any performance car for that matter so I've no need to stick up for rob as I don't require his services at present 

You sir, appear to be a muppet of the highest order :chairshot


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

was there any need to turn this thread into a joke?


PMSL at it but grow up really, if nothing useful to say but to try and slate one of the more respected people on here good luck with it mate is all i have to say. :chairshot


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

It's deffo a replica!!

Rob


----------



## harry2 (Dec 18, 2004)

*essex meet*

hi dont wanna cause any trouble or upset anyone here.but i left the meet the same time as tweeni and the rest of the guys . i can confirm that there was no lambo invovled it turned down a different direction on the roundabout there was a r33 r34 r32 ferrari and golf gti red colour the car i was in with a freind. tweeni broke down with hazard lights on. as everyone floored it the r34 and ferrari had a race and r33 silver gtr . and thats all that happened i am very shocked to see people like rob lying about a racing . theres no need to lie. this does definatly question how truthfull rob really is. i for sure would not be bringing my car to you in the future . purely this is based on trust basis not any grudge match or anything . also there was a few other cars behind that can maybe confirm this regards harry


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

will you lot stop bitching about this. I know rob is a good guy and drives a pretty fast car...I've had a bonnet come up on me and it scared me sh*tless and did loads of damage

I'm sure no street racing done by anybody on the forum  did it?

I'm also sure tweenierob would be more than happy to meet any car at Santa Pod if you doubt his right foot usage

Anyway who cares who saw what



.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

boring


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I was going to come to this meet but the wife had "friends round", lots of nice cars but if there is bitching going on about how fast you drive I will stick to GTROC meets


----------



## harry2 (Dec 18, 2004)

the problem here is tweeni said he raced and blew ferrari wen he did not as soon as he put his foot down. he was gone but only for a few seconds before he had to pull over on the hard shoulder.the fact is rob is lying its all a lie go back and look at the starting of this thread and read what he said and now hes changing his story .thats all i want to point out and im not envy of anybodys car on here people that no me on here will vouch for me as ive owned many supercars and gtrs aswell. and it obviously looks alot better for rob having lamb and other guys backing him up on here with over 1k posts and known members that are more likely to be believed. regards harry


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

we are not picking on anybody

Rob has driven one of my cars and I never thought he was slow

using words like "lying" gets my back up, I know you had a R33 but so what?

Its a picture thread.......


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

:nervous: um... does anyone else think there might be something a bit suspicious and odd about this 4 post Thruster guy?? :lamer:

kev


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

i turned up to this meet in a diesel golf . . . . its not all about speeding everywhere

why cant people be appreciated for what they bring to the table rather than trying to pick at every stupid thing that they say whether you agree with it or not.


if you have a useful thing to say then feel free but tbh i dont think anyone thinks you do.

Can we leave this thread purely for the awesome pictures that reflected the good part of the night without all this rubbish being brought up.

I will be going along the next 'essex meet' that dean j has arranged and i am sure it will be a good night.

But i just hope that noone comes along trying to ruin the times we get to meet each other and have a laugh between the GTROC sanctioned events.

ive even bored myself now so goodnight!


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

I was in the Silver GTR we shot off past everyone with the silver merc before the incident with the Ferrari so can’t comment on that. I know one thing for sure if Rob did race him the Ferrari would have got spanked :chuckle:

We left together in a convoy from Harlow all I can say is Tweenies car is fookin quick and that is a fact, we were in a 550bhp+ gtr and he was pulling from us like we were standing still 

I can also confirm their were no mechanical faults with Tweenies car as some people are claiming as we all arrived back at the unit together nice and safely :thumbsup:

All in all it was a good night the skylines got their a bit late so had to park at the side and let the Saxos and Corsas take centre stage :chuckle:


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

jsjc said:


> Allright, guys...Not been to a meet for quite a while and have to get used to the camera again, Apologies in advance if pics are not up to scratch..:sadwavey:


So they're BAD photos.......

I'm thinkin it would be worth my while travelling all the way to the next one just to get you to take some shots of mine!

They're really fantastic.

Ant.


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

The photos are wicked eh mate! It'll be worth your while coming to our meet on the 7th march mate. You seen the list of cars??? Gonna be a cracker!

Robbie J. Dnt let one person put you off what was a good meet, and as i said to Ant above. The next one is not to be missed. Try and make that one if you can. Your GTR would fit in nicely!

Infact everyone who aint on the list for march 7th, you should bloody well be!!! If you haven't met Tweenies car in the flesh, then you aint seen the most sorted 32 out there! 

Get on the meet!!!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

hey dean

where is the list and info for the 7th march meet?? ill come if i can! :clap:

kev


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I was trying to talk the wife to drive the R33 while I come down in the R35

If I'm not in Japan I might try for the 7th

R


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Its gonna be massive mate! We're up to 36 cars on this site, and another 6 on another forum (skylineowners .com). Its not to be missed mate. I'd love to meet you, the missus and the cars!

Japan aint going no where! Do it the next week! lol!


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Ant GTR. That is one smart car mate! Very tasteful.

Get it down south on the 7th! lol


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Over all a very entertaining thread....lol.


Tony


----------

